# Planned bulk diet (Approx 3000 calories)



## LandStom

I'm 5ft9 - Nearly 18 - 142lb's and trying to bulk ... what do you think?

Meal 1:

100g Oats

200g Egg whites

30g Brown rice protein powder

5g E.V.O.O

1 portion of carrots

1 Banana

Meal 2 (In school)

30g brown rice protein powder

50g Almonds

150g Natural Yogurt

1 Apple

Meal 3 (Pre workout)

150g Chicken Breast

200g Salad potatoes

100g Kidney Beans

5g E.V.O.O

1 portion broccoli

1 portion of grean beans

Meal 4:

200g Extra lean steak mince

200g Sweet potatoe

100g Cannellini beans

5g EVOO

onion

pepper

broccoli

Meal 5:

150g Chicken breast

50g Natural peanut butter

1 portion of Green Beans

This works out at (Without fruit and veg info as these will change):

2709 Calories

268.1g Protein

193.35g Carbs

94.45g Fat

And I plan to take BCAA (During workout), Opti-men multi vit & My protein ZMA.


----------



## Guest

why brown rice protein?


----------



## Phil B

looks good for a cut!


----------



## Guest

Phil B said:


> looks good for a cut!


he's 142 lbs lol, how much do u think he needs to bulk on???


----------



## LandStom

ALR - I'm using Brown rice protein as Dairy products seem to cause me to break out in spots and don't digest well

Phil - I'm only a small guy (142lb's) what macro nutrient breakdown do you advise?


----------



## Guest

Makes sense, i think it looks good tbh. try it and see how it does


----------



## Rob111

Diet seems very good, but I'd add another meal, before bed of 250g Quark/cottage cheese and 2 tbsp natural peanut butter


----------



## LandStom

Thanks again for all the replies...

Rob I believe I am Dairy intollerant which is why I use brown rice protein - what else could I add in instead of cheese?


----------



## hsmann87

Treat yourself to the odd KFC from time to time also i would say


----------



## LandStom

KFC? Really? From most things I've looked at to try and plan my first diet they say stick to clean, healthy foods?


----------



## kernowgee

I would do tests to see if you are really lactose intolerance, something like Hydrogen Breath Test or Stool Acidity Test

http://www.foodreactions.org/intolerance/lactose/diagnosis.html

Home Self-Test

One can self diagnose for lactose maldigestion by having a milk challenge. A person fasts overnight and then drinks a large glass of milk in the morning. Nothing further is eaten or drunk for 3-5 hours. If a person is lactose intolerant, the milk should produce symptoms. The time the symptoms start vary from one individual to another. They may occur as early as within one hour or can take up to 3 hours within of ingestion. If there are no symptoms, it is unlikely that lactose intolerance is the cause of the symptoms. It is important for the milk that is used to be non-fat milk to eliminate the possibility that fat in the milk is the cause of symptoms.

Warning: It is very important that this test is purely done after understanding the different symptoms between milk allergy and lactose intolerance. They are entirely two different disorders. If not sure visit the page which lists the different symptoms. This is not usually confusing since allergy to milk is rare and usually occurs in infants and young children. However, persons with severe milk allergy may experience an anaphylactic shock! (If milk allergy is a consideration, pure lactose can be used instead of milk.)

An important issue in the milk challenge is the amount of milk to use.

If a person drinks glasses of milk or ingests larger amounts of milk-containing products in their normal diet, then a larger amount of milk should be used in the challenge, equivalent to one or two large glasses of milk.

If the person being tested usually does not drink glasses of milk or ingest larger quantities of milk-containing products, there may be a problem with using large quantities of milk as they may cause symptoms, but the smaller amounts of milk or milk products that these persons ingest in their normal diet may not be enough to cause symptoms. Technically, they may be lactose intolerant when they are tested with larger amounts of milk, but lactose in their normal diet cannot be responsible for their usual symptoms.

Recognition of this issue is important in interpreting the results of a milk challenge


----------



## NOMNOM89

LandStom said:


> KFC? Really? From most things I've looked at to try and plan my first diet they say stick to clean, healthy foods?


Yes they do say clean healthy foods are good but you can get away with cheat meals from time to time, after all you are human


----------



## Wardy211436114751

looks perfect to me considering you are only 10st. Might need to up it abit when you get to say 12st from my experience but that looks good to me for now.


----------

